# Platy with tail rot.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently bought 2 platies from petsmart. Couldn't see in the top tank as it is way over my head.
Employee caught me the only mickey mouse female platy in the tank. When I got her home I noticed she had a bad case of tail rot and was very unsure of herself. Plus she was very tiny.
Anyway I treated with melafix and a few extra water changes. She is now quite confident. Has started to grow and her tail is growing in fine.
The other red wag platy just dropped 15 beautiful fry-Not helping me get rid of the tank!!


----------

